# Our first leg of a herding title



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh earned his first leg of a herding title this weekend at the trial in Hempstead TX. It was our first trial so there were a lot of new things to get used to so the first run on Sat was a total disaster. Stosh had fun though running amok through the strange sheep. Sunday's run was better- not pretty, but enough to make it. Yay Stosh!! I got a lot of nice compliments from the judges on what a fine dog he is which made me feel better that we did so poorly the first try. The pro photographer said "It's nice to see a gsd with a lot of drive for a change".


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I would love to watch a herding trial..is there a website that lists upcoming events?...and congratulations..


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

You two did it!!. GOOD FOR YOU & Congratulations

Good boy Stosh!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Woot!!! Way to go you two!!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Yay!! Way to go Stosh! Congratulations!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a BIG Congrats to you and STosh!!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Congrats!! Great job, Stosh!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

That's great news to hear. Way to go guys. 
Congratz!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Awesome work you two!!!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks! You can find a list of herding events on the AKC.org website. Go to the search for upcoming events, click on your state and choose herding trials and it will give you a list- ksotto333, there's some coming up in Ohio, one in Nova and the other in Greenfield.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Stosh said:


> Thanks! You can find a list of herding events on the AKC.org website. Go to the search for upcoming events, click on your state and choose herding trials and it will give you a list- ksotto333, there's some coming up in Ohio, one in Nova and the other in Greenfield.


Thanks..heading to that website now..


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

What title level? Was this an AKC trial?

Congrats on getting out there and *doing*!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Cindy I am so proud of you and Stosh! Congratulations girl!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

It was an AKC trial and it was just the HT- but for our first trial at least we got one leg. I had really planned just to go along with my trainer [she entered two border collies and won high in trial and first in class with both] and she talked me into giving it a go. I learned more about my dog in those two 5 min runs than I have in the last 4 mos of training.

Thanks Carla- you more than anyone understands the hurdles I've been over to get to this point. I appreciate your support


----------

